# Mini gp1 (naked)



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I want to present my project, I hope you like it and that makes you have fun.
before starting a big thank you for *Cooler Master Italy*, which I supported as a sponsor.






here is the case that I will use





















next up for new.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 17, 2013)

No. Way. Bro.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> No. Way. Bro.



I did not understand?


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 17, 2013)

Is it just me or there really are no pics?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 17, 2013)

I stand corrected.

vroom vroom indeed.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> Is it just me or there really are no pics?



now you see.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting... I hope you get to work on it soon...


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> vroom vroom indeed.



and all true, I'm showing this work on three other forums in Italy: Brindisi:


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

before starting work on the mini, I want to show you what I donated to coolermaster

*cpu heatsink coolermaster v8*





















*psu ​m2 silent pro 620w cooler master*
























​Tomorrow I'll show you the first work done on the bike

I would like to apologize for my English, but do not know him well, I help my friend google translator: D


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## bludragon (Jan 18, 2013)

here is the bike stripped of its engine.






Today I got the backplate to the mobo not made ​​exactly like the s.madre but one side 1cm long and after we will see why.
or take a piece of sheet thickness of 1.2 mm, the cut 17x18cm











then I did a test to see how things were going, and what I feared and successful!!!






as you can see the mobo and tilted, my intention was to avvittare the backplate on the plate that once bore the engine.
but so inclined to mount the type of sink that I will use for the cpu you would not see well because it would be almost completely covered by the frame
time or thought to cut the original plate of the bike and weld my completely horizontal






so I would earn more about 2.5cm in the said should see everything to the limit miss the view of the upper part would be most 100% sure which would not touch anywhere.


----------



## SaiZo (Jan 18, 2013)

Damn, that looks cool!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 18, 2013)

ok, this is really cool. anyway could you embed the images in your posts so that we don't have to click links each time?


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 18, 2013)

awesome idea


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2013)

I love electronics but WHY OH WHY would you kill a nice little pocket rocket like that?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 18, 2013)

Putting a V8 in a mini-bike... Interesting.
/subbed

Edit:


brandonwh64 said:


> I love electronics but WHY OH WHY would you kill a nice little pocket rocket like that?



Engine was probably bad or his kid outgrew the thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Engine was probably bad or his kid outgrew the thing.



Most pocket rockets of that design are NOT made for kids. A friend of mine has one very close to that one and will do 90 MPH and was raced for quite some time.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok, this is really cool. anyway could you embed the images in your posts so that we don't have to click links each time?


thanks you're right, I changed


brandonwh64 said:


> I love electronics but WHY OH WHY would you kill a nice little pocket rocket like that?


because I have another: D


Random Murderer said:


> Putting a V8 in a mini-bike... Interesting.
> /subbed
> 
> Edit:
> ...


sink ideal for this project: Cool:


brandonwh64 said:


> Most pocket rockets of that design are NOT made for kids. A friend of mine has one very close to that one and will do 90 MPH and was raced for quite some time.


My son is six years old and uses: Eek:


----------



## bludragon (Jan 21, 2013)

today I cut the motor housing to pay off the backplate
















test with motherboard


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 23, 2013)

freaking awesome. want moaaare ^_^


----------



## bludragon (Jan 26, 2013)

guys and today I show support for ssd


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Da MN con furore* 

SUBB'D... NOW!


----------



## bludragon (Jan 27, 2013)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> *Da MN con furore*
> 
> SUBB'D... NOW!



yeaaaa: Brindisi:: Brindisi:: Brindisi:


----------



## dhdude (Jan 27, 2013)

sub'd! Interesting build!


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a LOL build.  Never seen such a rig in my life.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> That's a LOL build.  Never seen such a rig in my life.


is not common, follow you'll see that you will not regret: D


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah definitely following.


----------



## bludragon (Feb 5, 2013)

psu housing under the seat.

the flange will go under the saddle welded

















once cut I took measures for the screw holes then made ​​of or cutouts for gripping and for venting air.











*more ....*


----------



## bludragon (Feb 5, 2013)

welded bracket under the seat






seen that the bracket would definitely held down the psu for its weight or decided to put a small flange imn the middle of the frame support under the psu































I would say that the hardware is over, now we begin the purely aesthetic.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 5, 2013)

An Italian doing something with a motorbike.
This can't fail.

Which reminds me, I have one of these pocket rockets in my shed.....


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2013)

I like the build so far. I think it would be cool to set a Mid tower case beside the bike to give people a good idea of it's size. Maybe in the first post. What do you think?


----------



## bludragon (Feb 5, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> An Italian doing something with a motorbike.
> This can't fail.
> 
> Which reminds me, I have one of these pocket rockets in my shed.....


thanks for the compliments, I have another for fun: Brindisi:


Mindweaver said:


> I like the build so far. I think it would be cool to set a Mid tower case beside the bike to give people a good idea of it's size. Maybe in the first post. What do you think?


thank you very much, I would say a good ide in the coming days I'll do a couple of pictures near a corsair 300r


----------



## bludragon (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm back ..... and spent quite a bit of time since the last update
unfortunately lack the time, but now let's see what I went for in the last days

before






after





















I have only stretched, but I give another aspect, more aggressive: Cool:


----------



## bludragon (Apr 16, 2013)

in these months of inactivity I spent a lot of ideas for the head as beautify the bike, one of these and the plate and here comes the phases of the development

we always start from my beloved sheet: Laugh:
I cut two squares from 80mm.






then one framework plex 70 mm thickness 8 mm.
proceeds from one swarf regalto from weisses that the thank: Brindisi:
















here is a beautiful satin ...






*continue....*


----------



## bludragon (Apr 16, 2013)

see what it looks like all together.
















At this point I want to make you wonder how the plate!!

but you have to wait to find out in the coming days: D


goodbye


----------



## Guitar (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what the hell is happening but I'm subbed to find out.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 16, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> http://static.claudioschwarz.com/uploads/claudioschwarzcom/2011/07/like.png



I clicked it but nothing happened...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I clicked it but nothing happened...



I got a free cookie 

Nice build can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 16, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nice build can't wait to see it finished



Agreed. Definitely some impressive work here.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm not sure what the hell is happening but I'm subbed to find out.



LOL, Ditto.


----------



## bludragon (Apr 17, 2013)

where were we??? to the plate to finish it
the plaque will be illuminated.
but illuminate what? a beautiful writing.
here is the incision made on one of the two plates of iron! 

first of all held the plate or paper tape, then I put the carbon paper and in the end I put on the whole a beautiful writing.
















written reproduced from the carbon paper


----------



## bludragon (Apr 17, 2013)

and go to dremel!











before.






after






first test against the light.






I hope you enjoy it.

according to you and the best strip led or el wire? I really like this last but I'm afraid they do not do a lot of light


----------

